

Salman Khan of Khan Academy AMA on reddit - michael_nielsen
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ntsco/i_am_salman_khan_founder_of_khan_academyama/

======
spicyj
Just wanted to mention that if any of this sounds interesting, Khan Academy is
hiring both for full-time devs and interns. Here's the job post:

    
    
      Mountain View - Khan Academy (full-timers and interns welcome year-round)
    
      Our mission is to provide a world-class education to anyone, anywhere. We
      already have millions of students learning every month, and we're growing
      quickly.
    
      Our students answer over 1.2 million math exercise problems per day, all
      generated by our open source exercise generation framework
    

(<http://github.com/khan/khan-exercises>, <http://ejohn.org/blog/khan-
exercise-rewrite/>)

    
    
      and Sal's videos have been viewed over 99 million times. We're just getting
      started feeding this data we're collecting back into the product to help our
      users learn more. If you're interested in data, analytics, and education,
      this is a dream gig.
    
      Plus, it's one of the highest educational impact positions you can imagine.
    
      We're hiring all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, whatever you
      want to call yourself. Big plans ahead.
    

<http://www.khanacademy.org/jobs>

~~~
toomuchtodo
Any jobs or volunteer (intern) positions that don't require you to be in
Mountain View?

~~~
kamens
We're biased in favor of hiring people who can work with us in person, but
regardless I highly recommend getting started via the open source framework
mentioned above -- you'll connect pretty tightly with the team, get a sense
for how we work, and can figure things out from there.

Plenty of our coolest, most interactive exercises were contributed by remote
open source contributors.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thanks! I'm in Chicago and not looking to relocate, but _am_ looking to
contribute.

------
abiekatz
My favorite answer:

‎"In the ideal world, the Khan Academy [or another online learning solution]
will progress to the point that you can get a deep understanding of most
topics independently and "school" will be a physical place and support network
that helps you explore and apply what you know (build robots, start
businesses, write a book)"

~~~
yogrish
Very Inspiring Guy. My fav quotes from his FAQs."if you are a social venture
capitalist and are looking to deploy capital with the highest possible social
return per dollar invested, we should talk. I think you'll find that there is
no more measurable, scalable and high impact way to educate the world."

------
bostonvaulter2
He's also answering many questions in a 30+ min video

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DVDI-HF4Eg>

------
instakill
I asked over at Reddit but he won't see my question. What's the software he
uses to scribble out his calculations?

~~~
leak
Camtasia and Smoothdraw <http://www.khanacademy.org/about/faq#equipment>

------
webwanderings
Not sure what kind of AMA is this, I don't see any answer from salman_khan_

~~~
webwanderings
You know, I really hate it when people downvote for no good reasons. I simply
said that I don't see his answers, and that is the truth. What's there to
downvote my comment?

~~~
malnourish
I've been noticing a good amount more down votes than usual. I wonder what's
happening, or if it's just the couple threads it's been in fresh in my mind.

~~~
eru
There has been a secular trend to more downvotes in the last few years here.

------
jgfu
I've watched his stuff on Roku. Appreciate all of his work, but he needs
production help. It is really rough. _Really_ rough. But, hats off to him.
Great bloke.

~~~
UK-Al05
Khan academy is multi-million pound organisation with 22 employees. If he
really felt the need... Since videos are popular I don't think it matters much

Maybe try the HD versions?

You don't want it being passively presented by some clean talking newsreader.
The main appeal is the conversational style of his talking.

------
long
Man, the odds of getting a question answered are really slim.

~~~
JonnieCache
Reddit has pagination, unlike HN. Sort the comments and you will find more
answers.

